# my M10



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

it's here!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

More please


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice! Frame size? 48s? Can you provide a picture directly taken from the side?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice ride. I have to say, that's the first carbon frame I've seen that looked beefy enough for me ride without worrying about breaking it


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> Nice ride. I have to say, that's the first carbon frame I've seen that looked beefy enough for me ride without worrying about breaking it


Yeah, but it will still shatter if you drop it


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> Nice ride. I have to say, that's the first carbon frame I've seen that looked beefy enough for me ride without worrying about breaking it


It would surely fit you with a 70° rise stem


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

steiger1 said:


> Very nice! Frame size? 48s? Can you provide a picture directly taken from the side?


its a 45s.

bike is now complete with bartape.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

*My Colnago C59 Italia*

Some things in life are just worth the wait !


----------

